# Shotgun ammo help



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

So I am getting ready for the upcoming hunting season , I was looking for 20 gauge number 9 bird shots , I didn't have time to visit a different store because I left to the mountains , the only one they had was Rio clay shooting number 9 rounds , 28 grams. I have never used them , so I wonder is there any difference between a clay shooting round and the so called game round from Rio , is there any difference ? I am going hunting on quails.
Thanks


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

9 might work I use 7 1/2 on doves.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> 9 might work I use 7 1/2 on doves.


number 9 10 11 are what we use on quail here , i'm just wondering what is the difference between a clay shooting round and a regular round ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

chemikle said:


> number 9 10 11 are what we use on quail here , i'm just wondering what is the difference between a clay shooting round and a regular round ?


Compare the powder and shot, it's on the box


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

here is the round I had from previous season and the new one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the $5.48/box target loads - #8 or #9 - from Wally World would do just fine .... pick up a box of #6s if you can find one - good 3rd shot in the gun ....


----------

